# Ridley Excalibur - almost ready



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

I can't wait to get this thing completed. I've been collecting parts for a Ridley Excalibur build for several months now. Here's how the build is looking

Med Excalibur Frame
Campy Chorus Group (UT, Compact, 11-25 cassette), with the exception of Record shifters
Easton EC70 seatpost - zero setback
Ridley (4ZA) - handlebars
Ritchey 110mm 6degree stem
Easton Orion II wheelset (recycling from my current bike)
Not sure about the seat yet. I use a Specialized Avatar, and like it, but will probably go w/ a sella

The two things I'm not sure about are the zero setback seatpost and the handlebars.
I feel a bit too stretched on my current bike (Specialized Roubaix), so I picked up a 110 instead of 120 stem, but I think the zero setback post was a bad idea. I suspect my knee joint will extend past the pedal spindle when it's setup, but we'll see. I'm also not too sure about the 4Za bars. They are awfully "ergo". I hope they're comfortable. 

the funny thing is the Ridley M frame is very similar to the Specialized L frame. Both have a 56.5 effective top tube, and are w/in 1cm of the seat tube length (center to top). The Ridley has a 15mm shorter head tube, but that's not too much. The geometry is pretty close too, w/in .5 degree on the seatpost angle. I think it's going to ride really well - can't wait. I'm just waiting for a few more parts to trickle in. 

for the record I'm 5'11'' w/ a 58.5" sternum notch and 33" inseams. 

Sorry, new to the forum and had to share.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

*Ridley's Home!*

I'm stoked. I picked up my Ridley today. I didn't have a chance to do more than take it for a spin around the block, but so far, I LIKE IT.
The Campy drivetrain is very smooth. This is my first campy drivetrain, but I don't find the shifting at all stiff like some say. It's just very direct and positive. I do like the ability to jump either way on the cassette. I can't wait to take a long ride this weekend.

16.5 lbs as pictured.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

That is one beautiful bike. Congrats!!! Amazing weight too.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

very nice


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

very slick looking bike.... im hoping to have a campy drivetrain on my next roadie i purchase... however shimano has not yet been doing me any wrong so no need to upgrade..


----------

